# Is this Spanish Cedar?



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my first post here, so hello everyone. I recently accuired a box that Im nearly positive is a humidor, but the wood looks a little different than my current humidor. So I saw this site and figured yall could help me out. I took the divider to my local cigar shop and he said it was spanish cedar, but this humidor smells much more than my other one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks like laminate flooring! ... from the pictures, it looks to have some kind of finish on it. Spanish Cedar for humidors should have a raw & dry looking finish.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks more like finished pieces of red cedar.

Spanish cedar is actually mahogany, and that doesn't really look like mahogany or SC to me.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

With the sapwood in it, I would say aromatic cedar for closets and such.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Humidor Minister said:


> With the sapwood in it, I would say aromatic cedar for closets and such.


Yup.

Evidently, once upon a time, a garage woodworker wanted a humidor. He read and heard that they were "cedar" lined. He went to the lumber yard and asked for "cedar". That's what he got.

That's definitely not Spanish Cedar. Don't put cigars in there.

As mentioned, Spanish Cedar is neither Spanish, nor cedar.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, I didnt think it was the right kind of cedar and I hadnt put any cigars in it. Has anyone ordered one of the Imperfects from Cheap Humidors? I have a small desk top humi that Ive been using for a while but Im getting tired of buying singles. I would rather buy fivers or boxes/bundes, and I would need more space. I would probably want a 75-100


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> With the sapwood in it, I would say aromatic cedar for closets and such.


That's exactly what it is not meant for cigars.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

1DrunkGator said:


> Alright, I didnt think it was the right kind of cedar and I hadnt put any cigars in it. Has anyone ordered one of the Imperfects from Cheap Humidors? I have a small desk top humi that Ive been using for a while but Im getting tired of buying singles. I would rather buy fivers or boxes/bundes.


Well, a cooler is always a safe and cheap purchase for cigars.

If SAM (CheapHumidor) would chime in here since this new BOTL can't PM.

I would and plan to buy a humidor from cheaphumidors.com I don't know about the imperfects but they do have good customer service from what I have seen here.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> As mentioned, Spanish Cedar is neither Spanish, nor cedar.


I remember you mentioned what kind of mahogany to look for in another thread, but don't remember where I saw it. What kind is it again?

ETA: Nevermind, I found it. Mahogany Luan. On other forums, I always bug people to search first. Should take my own advice. 

As a followup, I was just searching Lowe's and Home Depot for this, but couldn't find anything. They did have sheets of plywood that was spelled as lauan. Wonder if that's it. This one seemed pretty close...

<****ing link restriction>

Description:

5.2mm x 2 x 4 Lauan Plywood

Smaller panels are easier to transport and work with, making them a good choice for do-it-yourself projects
Strong, multi-layered veneer core adds dimensional stability and gives the panels excellent nail and screw holding capabilities
Reddish tan color is Mahogany-like in appearance
Excellent for use as drawer bottom, cabinet back etc


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

1DrunkGator said:


> I would probably want a 75-100


You may want to reconsider this for two reasons:

1) If you think about it a 100 count is only 4 boxes of cigars.
2) It's a very slippery slope.

You might want to save yourself some cash and ending up with a pile of humidors like most of us have (I have 6 of them).

You should consider at minimum a 200 count, but I would suggest you just start with a 300 count because it will fill up fast......Just


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is some info on Spanish Cedar !

Cedrela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Luan is simply a plywood with a thin veneer of any type wood on top used to make cabinets , paneling, 
or whatever is to be built that only the outside surface matters, 
not ideal for humis even if it is Spanish Cedar as it will not absorb the humidity like a solid board.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Spanish cedar is real soft and fine grained. To me that looks like regular cedar.

spanish cedar - Google Search


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Honduarn Mahogany is close to "Spanish Cedar (Cedrela)" in species, prolly where the name came from i.e. Spanish Honduras.

They make a nice Honduran Mahogany Luan (hardwood plywood) that you can buy in most lumber yards.

BTW, many years ago and still today they made humidors out of Western Red Cedar. Not saying that is a good thing, just that they are around.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Here is some info on Spanish Cedar !
> 
> Cedrela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


That's what all the bargain humidors are made of. If you sand them a little too deep on the inside. You will see the second layer. That's why i personally don't use them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's what all the bargain humidors are made of. If you sand them a little too deep on the inside. You will see the second layer. That's why i personally don't use them.


Tony, I think it's just the floors and lids that use luan in those "crapidors". Have you actually sanded though the side panels? Just curious.

Kyle,

Here's my best advice. Get a small (~50ct) good quality humidor from a reputable maker. You'll fill it in no time, but it should hold until you can source all the components necessary for a coolidor. Once you glut the humidor, put everything in the cooler and use the humidor to smoke from. I am currently overflowing in 5 humidors and wish to hell someone had told me this. :banghead:

Again, please, buy quality.

EDIT: Okay, I did a little free-form research for you. Daniel Marshall currently have two "Private Stock" humidors in stock that would work brilliantly for you:

30050 50 Cigar	Burl and Cocobolo Rosewood

20065 65 Ambiente	Black and Bordeaux

Daniel Marshall have been making top-quality humidors since Cigary was teething! Their "Private Stock" are the equivalent of other's "imperfect" but far less imperfect. You get 100% Daniel Marshall quality, guaranteed satisfaction, a product that will work and last several lifetimes and an "imperfection" you will likely need a magnifying glass to see.

Another option, (which I would be crucified for not mentioning) is to get a 50ct from Ed at Waxingmoon Wood. I have one and it's absolutely the bee's knees. At $150 it's a freakin' STEAL!


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Herf, I will look into those!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Tony, I think it's just the floors and lids that use luan in those "crapidors". Have you actually sanded though the side panels? Just curious.
> 
> Kyle,
> 
> ...


Trust me...that's a long friggin time. Funny how I found this statement amongst hundreds. :baby:


----------

